# Bicycle Museum of America Show and Ride OHIO



## npence (May 3, 2010)

This is the 1st Annual Vintage Bicycle Ride and show In New Bremen Ohio on June 12th 2010. The show will start at 9am at the Crown Pavilion on 2 west Plum Street one block south of the Museum. The ride will go along the canal and to the Bike Museum.Should be a great time and if you never been to the Bicycle museum of America this would be a good time to go and visit the museum and talk with other bike enthusiast. If you have any question I will be happy to answer them for you. Hope to see you there.


----------



## npence (May 14, 2010)

one Month away should be a great time.


----------



## koolbikes (May 14, 2010)

I'm sure if they had a Swap Meet there would be a huge turnout. The museum is worth the trip, beautiful town, should be a nice ride along the river.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2010)

npence said:


> this is the 1st annual vintage bicycle ride and show in new bremen ohio on june 12th 2010. The show will start at 9am at the crown pavilion on 2 west plum street one block south of the museum. The ride will go along the canal and to the bike museum.should be a great time and if you never been to the bicycle museum of america this would be a good time to go and visit the museum and talk with other bike enthusiast. If you have any question i will be happy to answer them for you. Hope to see you there.




Not a bad idea, to have a swap meet at the New Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen, Ohio! 
I know they have a fairly good sized parking lot and a visit to the museum is mandatory 
for all classic and antique bike enthusiasts and collectors!
I remember when Jim Hurd the curator of the Schwinn History Center 
in the old Chicago Cycle Co  Building on Desplaines Avenue in Chicago,  
across from the Schwinn Corporate building, 
had a swap meet at the parking lot there in the early nineties 
and it was a huge success!  Both for the collectors and the Schwinn History Center!
Let's talk it up and maybe the Bicycle Museum of America  
will consider having  a followup Ride and Swap event next year!
Wes Pinchot aka
the Fender Doctor


----------



## npence (May 16, 2010)

I will talk to the people at the museum about having a swap meet next year. I wanted to keep this simple for the first year to see how things go. I agree though it would be a big event if it was a swap meet and show. so like I said I will see what I can do for next year. thanks, Nate


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 29, 2010)

Thanks nate!
How was the ride?
Any pics?
I think a swap meet would draw collectors out of the woodwork, so to speak!
Wes


----------



## npence (May 29, 2010)

The Ride isnt Until the 12th of June but I will post pics of the ride.


----------



## koolbikes (May 30, 2010)

Swap Meet would get a good crowd of people to come down and see the museum, if you haven't already been there, it is a wonderful town and the museum has some beautiful bicycles and displays. I haven't been there since they first opened to see one of my Kustom bicycles on display. They could have an afternoon Vintage bicycle ride. It would give me a good reason to attend the event and do some buying and selling !


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2010)

I'm sending you a pm, Nate.


----------



## npence (May 30, 2010)

Im sorry cant have a swap this year but I will see what I can do about next years event. there will be a ride and a vintage Bike show outside. will have a slow drag race and other door prizes. only 2 weeks away.


----------



## walter branche (May 30, 2010)

anytime a group of cycle people,get together its a swap meet ,, just do it at a local hotel ,or somewhere off site .. we always opened up our hotel rooms ..  wes,, is right about jim hurds swap meets in chicago ,,parking lot,, in the early 90's- i have some awsome video of the swapmeets , some of it is shot from the 4th floor on des plaines street where the schwinn history center was located ,,dave toppin is putting a bunch of my video on a disc , and it will be available for purchase ,in a few months,, hope too meet and see some old friends at trexlertown ,, this year in october


----------



## npence (May 30, 2010)

You have an Idea there just sell it out of the trunk of your car. Or bring a bike put it in the show with a for sale sign on it.


----------



## npence (Jun 4, 2010)

One week and a couple hours away. hope to see you there.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Nate, I may or may not take the '63 if I can't fix the noise issue. There is a nice survivor Santa Fe at an antique store I may fetch at the last minute if I can't fix the thing. Or I might could use the Micargi (which I will drag race if I can finish all the trans work).


----------



## npence (Jun 8, 2010)

It is going down this saturday. Hope to see you there.


----------



## npence (Jun 11, 2010)

this bike ride and show will happen rain or shine the show area is under a roof. hope to see you there.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 11, 2010)

Nate, make sure you take pictures.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 11, 2010)

$HIT!! I was out getting rained on in that open garage of ours getting my Micargi ready for the race and my Huffy fixed for the show and find out at the last minute my dad won't take me because he scheduled some guys to finish a chimney and the morning (peice of trim, BAH!), and says that they will be quick but he has other things to do. Well, I went all the way to Toledo with him for some airplane show of his! My mother hates driving with the threat of rain tomorrow.

So, in short, I won't be able to attend. I'm sorry Nate. I was going to call you tonight to bring those bike frames. But I guess that won't happen.

TICKED OFF! Wasted my whole afternoon with a multi-speed swap that was a pain and now I can't do anything with it. Well, whatever. I have my bikes, and that is fine. don't ask me about licenses, I don't have mine yet and even if I did, I don't have a car....or the funds for one. So don't ask. I'm done venting.


----------



## npence (Jun 13, 2010)

Here Are some pics for the show and the museum it was a decent turn out for the first year and with rain in the area.
]


[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]
[

[/url]


[/url]


----------



## npence (Jun 13, 2010)

]

[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]


[/url]
]

[/url]


[/url]
[

[/url]


----------



## partsguy (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweet! When's the next show?

Is that the tricycle you showed me?


----------



## npence (Jun 13, 2010)

Next show is next year there is another show I think in OCT. at the museum but someone else is putting it on. Mine is an annual event and hopefully the weather is better next year. The Ride made the new though and a couple of local news papers. here is the news clip  http://www.whiotv.com/video/23883093/index.html


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

Count me in for next years event. Swing me a pm on the date if you can.


----------

